# Bad Luck with Bettas?



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

(if this doesn't belong here I apologize)

I have developed a recent obsession with fish tanks, I have one that I bought for my grandfather before he passed away and it is sitting empty. I was thinking about getting a betta fish (or a few depending on how much room/money I have later on :-D) but I'm a little squeamish about them. You see, I really haven't had the best of luck with them. (Perhaps because they were both bought from Wal-Mart :-?)

I had one years ago (Benji), I didn't have him for very long before an ice storm hit, electricity went out and the poor baby froze. My second Betta (I don't remember if I named it or not) was knocked over by my cat (who now lives outside now). Neither of them living for more than a month or so.

I love all kinds of animals and would love to own a Betta because they are beautiful creatures, but after my recent experiences with them I'm a little afraid to.

I guess, what I'm really wondering is...any advice for a paranoid noob?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello, welcome to the forum 

I think as long as you have a nice tank, heated, and water changes are done enough, you should go ahead 

There is a lot you can learn about bettas, so check around the site.. How big is the old tank you are planning to use?

Many people here suggest at least 2.5 gallon tanks or larger. This reason being it is easier to heat, and water changes are a bit less than a smaller tank, like 1 gallon.

I started out with some bad experience myself with bettas, but I've gotten so much better, and I must say they do get addicting! 
Once again, welcome to the forum


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you. I don't know if I'm going to use the tank I bought for my grandfather for Betta fish, only because I'm not sure how big it is but I do know that I do not have a heater. Does anyone know if they have them at Wal-Mart? The nearest PetSmart to where I live is 45 minutes away and my town's only pet store was shut down and bulldozed, leaving Wal-Mart as my only option.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Walmart does have some fish things, but please don't get a little tank, they have a lot of them for sale....

Walmart does have 5 gallon tanks for 30 dollars, which could be used for 1 betta, or divided for 2.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

They also sell some preset heaters, which many people do not like. I, however, use heaters from walmart all the time and have not had a problem with them. They are about 15 dollars for a heater, but it depends on the size of the tank.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

There are a couple of tanks from Wal-Mart that I have my eye on, but I do stay away from the smaller tanks (like this). Yes, they are cute but I remember someone telling me (before I started this research) that they like to jump and that part freaks me out, a little.

But that picture in the link reminds me of what I meant to ask in my last post. Is there any certain type of gravel that I should stay away from or should I use those smooth pebbles (which I think we had with my first Betta)? A friend of my mom's had a koi fish and it liked to eat the pebbles, so I didn't know if that could be a problem.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Most gravel would be fine, as long as it is washed well. Try to stay away from large rocks or stones a betta could wedge between in, and it'll be fine.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for all of the help.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the 5 gallon from walmart, and I LOVE it. 

This is what mine looks like:


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I checked out Wal-Mart tonight, and the smallest aquarium starter kit they had was a three-gallon aquarium, the next size up from that was a 10-gallon similar to that one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In case of a power outage, I got some shipping heat packs. After the last ice storm I want to be prepared. I'll put my fish in their cups and put the cups in a cooler with 2 heat packs.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll have to keep that in mind, dramaqueen. You know how crazy & unpredictable Kentucky weather is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, yeah, it's been crazy this year.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use the 5 gallon from Walmart as a spawning tank...I LOVE them. The heaters are very good too.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

My Wal-Mart didn't have the 5-gallon, but I'm deeply considering the Site to Store Shipping thing...once I have the money. :\

BTW, (and apology in advance if this is a little OT) I'm going to share some of the stuff I've learned on here with my cousin who works at Wal-Mart, she's been trying to breed Betta fish (which I plan to do one of these days) and hasn't had any luck. But now I'm convinced it's because of the tank she was using. Anyone care to guess what it was? (If you give up go here) I knew from the first time I saw it that it was a big no-no. She also said that her male nipped her female and now she's terrified of him but they are still in that same little space, which I'm thinking that might be another reason. Am I right? I don't want to tell her this and come off as a smart a**.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You are definitely right, that is not good as a home or breeding set up! Only good as a temporary container.... :/

You could smoothly point her in the direction of this website for advice if you don't want to offend...


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I only talk to her when she's working (we're not that close :\) and I know she hasn't been on shift for the past few days because when I went in the other night the tanks were disgusting.

It was near the "Warm Water Fish" section and there was this gray stuff floating around the bottom of the tank (it looked like a drowned dust bunny), one of the fish was pecking at it so I don't know and there was algae along the fronts and sides of 4 of the 12 set ups and not a single worker was around.

But that gray stuff that I mentioned...since it was only in the warm water tanks would I have to worry about that? Or does anyone know what it is?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

(Sorry for the double-post, just couldn't figure out how to go back into my last and add this)

I was sitting here a few hours ago, thinking of what I should do then I remembered my late-grandfather gave us a tank that had belonged to my uncle (I think, could've been my mom but whatever), complete with original box, instructions, filter, etc. Then I looked, no where on the box or instructions does it say how many gallons it is. So now I'm annoyed since most of my family is lactose intolerant we don't drink milk but then I found a gallon pitcher so we're all good now.

It's a 2.5 gallon Neon Aquarium (Looks Just Like Real Neon <-hehe, quoting the box there) and is currently sitting in the sink being tested to make sure there are no leaks in it. But I'm afraid that it will be a while still before I can get my Betta (even if I do get the money to buy one) as it looks like this 2.5 gallon aquarium will be a temporary (I hope) home for my red eared slider turtle who I decided to do research on and am shocked that he is even alive (I was away at college for 2 years and couldn't take him with me and there were times where my family forgot to feed him, just an idea of what he has been through).

Sorry, if this is random I haven't been to sleep yet and have been lurking on the forums here for about, oh, IDK, 15 hours give or take. Just thought I'd share this awesome (dare I say, retro) find. Once I get my head together I'll photograph it, post it, etc. 

To fix my money situation I am going to go here in a few hours and beg, I mean, um, ASK for my old job back. Then I'm going to bed.


----------

